# Submitting an Organisational Chart Under Anzsco: 221214



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I have received an e-mail from Vetasses, that I need to submit an organizational chart for all the previous and current employer as part of additional documents required.

The website of Vetasses says that the organisational chart should be on company letter head.

Can anyone help me with the following questions:
1. Format in which the Organisational chart can be submitting alongwith providing details of my duties and roles in it
2. What option can be taken if the company does not provide with the organisation chart on the company letter head? Is it possible to provide a self-declaration duly notarized?

Please provide an urgent response and help. If possible. Please share an organisation chart format and the write up required.

Thanks. I shall be really be thankful for support in this respect.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received an e-mail from Vetasses, that I need to submit an organizational chart for all the previous and current employer as part of additional documents required.
> 
> ...


It's an organogram issued by HR showing your position and covering all hierarchy, top to bottom. Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Irfan. That's true but the point is that i have already submitted the documents to VETASSES for assessment, now they have mailed me for this additional document of Organisational Chart and my roles within the same on company letter head.

Therefore, I would like to know if the employer / HR does not provide org. chart. then how shall i submit the same?

Again provide a statutory declaration as i did while submitting the employment experience.


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Thanks Irfan. That's true but the point is that i have already submitted the documents to VETASSES for assessment, now they have mailed me for this additional document of Organisational Chart and my roles within the same on company letter head.
> 
> Therefore, I would like to know if the employer / HR does not provide org. chart. then how shall i submit the same?
> 
> Again provide a statutory declaration as i did while submitting the employment experience.


Usually they need it from HR or employer so that they can verify that from concerned, if required... And regarding statuary declaration for organo, I don't think it will work. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received an e-mail from Vetasses, that I need to submit an organizational chart for all the previous and current employer as part of additional documents required.
> 
> ...


Hi gourangshah24,

I have received same requirement from VET for submitting organizational chart. I am wondering the same as yours. Can you please share your experience as what has happened up-till now? Have you submitted the org chart? Have you got your assessment from VET? Did they call your employer for verification? 

Your prompt response will greatly help me. Thanks.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi gourangshah24,
> 
> I have received same requirement from VET for submitting organizational chart. I am wondering the same as yours. Can you please share your experience as what has happened up-till now? Have you submitted the org chart? Have you got your assessment from VET? Did they call your employer for verification?
> 
> Your prompt response will greatly help me. Thanks.



Hi. I did submit my organisational chart from respective company on their letter head. They had not called to my employers but we cannot judge as to who shall call to the employers. My assessment has been positive after submission. Best of luck to you too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi. I did submit my organisational chart from respective company on their letter head. They had not called to my employers but we cannot judge as to who shall call to the employers. My assessment has been positive after submission. Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Thanks for your response. Can you please tell me how long did they take further in your assessment outcome after your org chart submission? I have submitted my chart a week ago but no response yet. Although its has been around 4 months now since I have applied.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi. Thanks for your response. Can you please tell me how long did they take further in your assessment outcome after your org chart submission? I have submitted my chart a week ago but no response yet. Although its has been around 4 months now since I have applied.



Send them an email and also call them and polietely request for a decision and ask whether they have receieved ur org. Chart submitted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Send them an email and also call them and polietely request for a decision and ask whether they have receieved ur org. Chart submitted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how long did they take further in your assessment outcome after your organizational chart submission?


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

hi, bro so how long did it took to get an answer after submitting the organisational chart..coz its the same case wid me .

they asked for org. chart and then a telephonic interview

ashraf


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> hi, bro so how long did it took to get an answer after submitting the organisational chart..coz its the same case wid me .
> 
> they asked for org. chart and then a telephonic interview
> 
> ashraf


They took further around 1 month.

What questions did they ask you?


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

there were several questions such as...

1)what is your name?
2)what is your D.O.B?
and then about the firm i work for?
3) whom do you report to?
4) Who does reports to you?
5) Do you prepare financial statements?
6)Do you arrange meetings for directors?
7)then any experience in your work?
8)how much does you cover as an internal auditor?

then ending the interview after 15 to 20 min he said


"YOUVE ANSWERED ALMOST ALL MY QUESTIONS"
etc,,,and concludingly he asked me as if....

DO I HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FOR HIM?

i said not any but...when would ill be getting my assessment done?:fingerscrossed::confused2:

then we thanked each other ending the conversation


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

i would appreciate if you can share your experience with me


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

what was your experience


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> i would appreciate if you can share your experience with me


Well I didn't had any interview. They only asked me for org. chart and that I submitted. Got positive after a month of submission.


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Do you know a guy who was in same situation as iam? I mean who had a telephonic interview and was asked for a chart?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> Do you know a guy who was in same situation as iam? I mean who had a telephonic interview and was asked for a chart?


Sorry I dont. But I have seen many ppl talking about this. And they got positive after that so dont worry. What do you think how well was your interview?


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

it was good

I MEAN I DNT WHAT WOULD BE THEIR CRITERIA TO JUDGE ME ON
MY MISTAKE WAS I DIDNT RECORDED THE CONVERSATION ON MY PHONE..lol
i felt a positive vibe when he said

YOUVE ANSWERED ALMOST ALL MY QUESTIONS?

i JUST WANTED TO KNOW AS LIKE MY AGENT TOLD ME THEY RECORD THE INTERVIEW AND LISTEN IT FOR ASESSMENT

SO ARE THEY GONNA JUDGE ME ON A NASE LIKE DO I HAVE ANY IDEAD WHAT INTERNAL AUDITOR IS ALL ABOUT?

OR WAS THE INTENTION OF THE INTERVIEW WAS TO JUDGE THE MISTAKES OE MAKES

IN SHORT I MEAN WHAT IS THE JUDGING CRITERIA?:noidea::confused2:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> it was good
> 
> I MEAN I DNT WHAT WOULD BE THEIR CRITERIA TO JUDGE ME ON
> MY MISTAKE WAS I DIDNT RECORDED THE CONVERSATION ON MY PHONE..lol
> ...


They will only judge your response to match the required criteria. As an Internal Auditor works independently, doesnt prepare financial accounts etc. So they will match your answers with the JD of Internal Auditor as mentioned and will give you your assessment.

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

i have recieved a negative outcome ..man and this is totally ridiculous 

this is the asessment of the telephonic interview they have made
In*order*to*clarify*the*scope*and*nature*of*your*role*a*technical*interview*was*conducted*with*you,*the*applicant.*At interview*you*stated*that*your*role*involves*reviewing*internal*controls*and*identifying*loopholes*in*operations,*finance and*production.*Specifically*you*stated*that*around*70*to*80%*of*your*auditing*work*is*concerned*with*auditing*financial statements*-*this*is*higher*than*would*be*normally*expected.*You*also*stated*that*internal*audit*assistants*reporting directly*to*you*are*responsible*for*preparing*financial*statements*and*that*you*'check,*sign*and*stamp'*financial statements*before*they*go*to*the*Managing*Director.*This*indicates*too*much*operational*responsibility*and*insufficient independence.*Examples*of*recommendations*for*improvement*you*gave*focussed*on*finance.**You*also*clarified*that you*also*responsible*for*arranging*and*giving*notice*for*meetings*of*directors*-*this*is*inappropriate*and*may
compromise*your*independence*as*an*auditor.
In*the*role*of*an*Internal*Auditor*it*is*expected*that*there*would*be*clear*indication*of*primary*responsibility*in*providing an*independent*view*on*the*organisation’s*risk*management,*risk*assessment*and*governance*processes.*Your*role should*not*be*concerned*with*supervising*those*involved*in*the*preparation*of*financial*statements.*The*auditing*work undertaken*by*audit*teams*follows*a*systematic*process*requiring*in-depth*knowledge*and*experience*in*audit methodology*including*the*application*of*substantive*and*control*testing.*In*order*to*remain*objective,*internal*auditors would*not*have*ongoing*involvement*in*day*to*day*financial*or*operational*tasks.
Based*on*the*revised*documents*provided*and*technical*interview*conducted,*your*role*does*not*does*not*demonstrate the*skill*level*and*scope*required*for*the*nominated*occupation*under*Australian*Industry*standards.

iam not at all satisfied with this outcome and they have literally mixed up my statements it seems.

what are my other options


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> i have recieved a negative outcome ..man and this is totally ridiculous
> 
> this is the asessment of the telephonic interview they have made
> In*order*to*clarify*the*scope*and*nature*of*your*role*a*technical*interview*was*conducted*with*you,*the*applicant.*At interview*you*stated*that*your*role*involves*reviewing*internal*controls*and*identifying*loopholes*in*operations,*finance and*production.*Specifically*you*stated*that*around*70*to*80%*of*your*auditing*work*is*concerned*with*auditing*financial statements*-*this*is*higher*than*would*be*normally*expected.*You*also*stated*that*internal*audit*assistants*reporting directly*to*you*are*responsible*for*preparing*financial*statements*and*that*you*'check,*sign*and*stamp'*financial statements*before*they*go*to*the*Managing*Director.*This*indicates*too*much*operational*responsibility*and*insufficient independence.*Examples*of*recommendations*for*improvement*you*gave*focussed*on*finance.**You*also*clarified*that you*also*responsible*for*arranging*and*giving*notice*for*meetings*of*directors*-*this*is*inappropriate*and*may
> ...


Oh thats really sad. Feeling sorry for you. 

But do you think you have given the same responses as they have mentioned?

I will suggest you to call VETASSESS and talk to you case officer. He / she will guide you accordingly for the choices.

Is there any thing else mentioned regarding the appeal in your outcome? Maybe other seniors can guide you more appropriately.


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

*need your edwise*

Hey Guys i have a different case scenario, where by i got my first skill asessment and second review Negative after getting a call from VETASSESS whereby he took a 15 minutes interview which was vague and not properly understood. When i called them back and talk to my assessment officer , he couldnt provide a proper explanation and suggested me to file a copmlaint to SRGOCOMPLANITS , and i did the same with extra evidences and now they have replied me saying "Thank you for your email to VETASSESS. This is to advise that I am currently investigating your case and will aim to provide you with a response in eight business days" . Awaiting the reply from them i have only one option left that is to go for an appeal. and iam wondering now either to go for a Barrister or a MARN CERTIFIED IMMIGRATION LAWYER,

WILL REALLY APPRECIATE A PIECE OF Edwise


----------



## hbhayana (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all,
Can anyone help me with the format of the organisation chart. Is a graphical hierarchy chart fine or it has to be in any other format.



gaudit24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received an e-mail from Vetasses, that I need to submit an organizational chart for all the previous and current employer as part of additional documents required.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ashrafpathan said:


> Hey Guys i have a different case scenario, where by i got my first skill asessment and second review Negative after getting a call from VETASSESS whereby he took a 15 minutes interview which was vague and not properly understood. When i called them back and talk to my assessment officer , he couldnt provide a proper explanation and suggested me to file a copmlaint to SRGOCOMPLANITS , and i did the same with extra evidences and now they have replied me saying "Thank you for your email to VETASSESS. This is to advise that I am currently investigating your case and will aim to provide you with a response in eight business days" . Awaiting the reply from them i have only one option left that is to go for an appeal. and iam wondering now either to go for a Barrister or a MARN CERTIFIED IMMIGRATION LAWYER,
> 
> WILL REALLY APPRECIATE A PIECE OF Edwise


Did you applied for renewal of your assessment? And then got a negative assessment? Or did they just randomenly called you after the assessment and gave you a negative reply?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi. I did submit my organisational chart from respective company on their letter head. They had not called to my employers but we cannot judge as to who shall call to the employers. My assessment has been positive after submission. Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, can you please tell me what did you include in your organisational chart? I have submitted my VetAsses on January 9th, 2017 under code: 225113 which is for Marketing Specialist, but I missed out on Organisational Chart. By reading in forums I feel, they may raise this query. So, I need to be prepared with it. 

Would request you to share the format and let me know if you have included duties and responsibilities in it as well. 

Please email it me to <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Would really appreciate your help. 

Thank you


----------



## avibedi11 (Oct 4, 2016)

did u submit organisational chart


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

avibedi11 said:


> did u submit organisational chart


 hi, I haven't submitted the organizational chart. Waiting for my assessment outcome.


----------



## rockedin123 (May 23, 2018)

I’ve applied for Civil Engineering Draftsperson (ANZSCO Code 312211). I have been asked to provide Organization chart in letter head from all my previous employers and drawings I’ve prepared in my role. I’ve already provided the requisite documents from previous employees with statement of details of immediate line manager and my immediate supervisors. It is very difficult to get org chart from HR as most of the project teams I worked are dismantled. Can anyone suggest a way forward please. 

It will be of great help.

Thanks

Narasimhan M


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

rockedin123 said:


> I’ve applied for Civil Engineering Draftsperson (ANZSCO Code 312211). I have been asked to provide Organization chart in letter head from all my previous employers and drawings I’ve prepared in my role. I’ve already provided the requisite documents from previous employees with statement of details of immediate line manager and my immediate supervisors. It is very difficult to get org chart from HR as most of the project teams I worked are dismantled. Can anyone suggest a way forward please.
> 
> It will be of great help.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did vetessess ask for organization chart or you got invite and case officer asked for the same?


----------



## rockedin123 (May 23, 2018)

Hi,
Vetassess has actually asked for additional documents during the assessment.

"Organisation chart for each employment listed in your application" was the comment received.

Regards,

Narasimhan M


----------



## rockedin123 (May 23, 2018)

Thanks and i got a positive outcome. If anyone needs advise do let me know.


----------



## shradhatolia (May 23, 2019)

Can you share format for organization chart at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Also guidance on kind of questions they ask for technical round


----------



## AwaisTahir115 (May 23, 2019)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi. I did submit my organisational chart from respective company on their letter head. They had not called to my employers but we cannot judge as to who shall call to the employers. My assessment has been positive after submission. Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi. Can you help me in preparing documents for Vet assessment for internal auditor?
Will appreciate your favor.
Thanks In Advance.
Awais Tahir


----------



## AwaisTahir115 (May 23, 2019)

rockedin123 said:


> Thanks and i got a positive outcome. If anyone needs advise do let me know.


Hi please if you could help me in preparing documents for VETASSESS assessment for internal auditor?

will be a big favor for me.
THanks In Advance
Awais Tahir


----------

